# Warhammer Online, trauriges Bild auf der Gamescom



## Sin (21. August 2009)

Ich war heute auf der Gamescom, und habe unter anderem auch den Warhammer Stand gesucht... ich musste lange suchen bis ich ihn gefunden habe... ein sehr kleiner und trauriger Bereich mit gerade mal 5 PCs und einem irgendwie verloren wirkendem Sternentaler, der dem drang der Fans entgegenhalten musste (es waren gerade mal 4 Leute die ihn "umringten").

Irgendwie wirft das kein gutes Licht auf das Spiel, zumal GOA selbst mit anderen Games noch vertreten war, die wesentlich größere Aufmerksamkeit erhielten. 
Es scheint ein bisl so, als ob Goa nicht mehr auf Warhammer Online als Zugpferd setzt.


----------



## Virthu (21. August 2009)

das ist SO überraschend.


----------



## Wolfner (21. August 2009)

Tja, wie Paul Barnett mal vor kurzem sagte: Als Online-Spiel ohne Erweiterung auf Messen zu stehen ist so wie wenn man in der Menge schreit "Hey, ich bin auch noch da!".

Es ist eigentlich nur ein Präsenz zeigen. Mehr nicht.
Ich würde mir das Geld ja sparen und erst wieder kommen wenn ich was vom Add-On zum Herzeigen hätte.

Nix besonderes. Ist bei vielen anderen Onlinespielen nicht anders. Falls die denn überhaupt anzutreffen sind...


----------



## Darkstiller (21. August 2009)

Naja bei 2 Deutschen Servern , das Spiel ist kein Hit geworden , aber es hat seine Nische in der MMORPG Branche gefunden ... nicht mehr und nicht weniger .


----------



## Wolfner (21. August 2009)

Darkstiller schrieb:


> Naja bei 2 Deutschen Servern , das Spiel ist kein Hit geworden , aber es hat seine Nische in der MMORPG Branche gefunden ... nicht mehr und nicht weniger .



Es sind 3 Server...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wünschte es wäre so mit der Nische (verflucht, ich wusste, dass der Thread auf sowas rausläuft). Dann könnte sich WAR evtl. mehr in Richtung Komplexität wandeln. Naja, was nicht ist...


----------



## Darkstiller (21. August 2009)

Ok 3 server , hab nur letztens mal wieder reingesehen und iwie nur 2 Server gesehen . Naja wenn sie mal Addons sehen lassen könnten und die anderen Hauptstädte ...
Ich hab mir damals , als ich die Collectors Edition gekauft hab auch mehr versprochen , aber für mich war der Langzeitspielspaß nicht da . 

So far 
Dark


----------



## Amkhar (21. August 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Tja, wie Paul Barnett mal vor kurzem sagte: Als Online-Spiel ohne Erweiterung auf Messen zu stehen ist so wie wenn man in der Menge schreit "Hey, ich bin auch noch da!".
> 
> Es ist eigentlich nur ein Präsenz zeigen. Mehr nicht.
> Ich würde mir das Geld ja sparen und erst wieder kommen wenn ich was vom Add-On zum Herzeigen hätte.
> ...


Jaja,der gute PB,immer einen kleinen Witz auf den Lippen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (21. August 2009)

Ich mag PB auch nicht wirklich, aber bei dem Satz muss ich ihm einfach Recht geben.


----------



## Pymonte (21. August 2009)

Ich würd ehrlich gesagt eh nie wieder auf eine GC gehen... erst recht nicht wegen nur einem Spiel. Früher hat man ja immer noch heiße Infos bekommen, aber seitdem der Massenandrang da ist, werden nur noch Goodies in die Menge geschmissen und man kann 10min mal kurz ein Spiel ansehen (nach 4h warten). Ne danke.

Solange WAR kein Addon ankündigt bringt die Messe herzlich wenig für WAR Spieler. Was wollen sie denn großartig zeigen^^

Blizz bringt doch auch nur ein paar PCs mit Woddel und da können die Leute dann mit ihren Sets posen. 

Außerdem war gestern Donnerstag, die meisten Besucher waren schon immer am Freitag/Samstag da. Schließlich nimmt sich nicht jeder Urlaub für so eine Messe oder wohnt in Köln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amkhar (21. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Solange WAR kein Addon ankündigt bringt die Messe herzlich wenig für WAR Spieler. Was wollen sie denn großartig zeigen^^


Da hast du natürlich recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (21. August 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich nur ein Präsenz zeigen. Mehr nicht.
> Ich würde mir das Geld ja sparen und erst wieder kommen wenn ich was vom Add-On zum Herzeigen hätte.


dann hiese der thread ned  "trauriges Bild  .... " sondern " ohoh War ist nimmer mehr auf der messe"  ^^


----------



## Elrendel (21. August 2009)

Jetzt lasst mal wieder ein bisserl Sonnenschein in euer Gemüt, immer diese dunklen Wolken über War mir hat das Spiel ziemlich viel Spass gemacht war halt nur blöd das keiner meiner Freunde mitgekommen ist die waren alle noch von einem anderem MMO(rp)G geschädigt.

Ich freu mich schon auf September da komm ich mal wieder in die Warhammer Welt, Averland gibts ja noch zum Glück, meine Destro Chrs musste ich ja (obwohl inaktiv finds nett das sie mir zumindest eine mail geschrieben haben das es den server nicht mehr gibt) schon verschieben.

Was man so liest haben sie in den letzten 3 Monaten ja einiges gepatched (ob positiv oder negativ davon werd ich mich dann selber überzeugen).


----------



## Wolfner (21. August 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> dann hiese der thread ned  "trauriges Bild  .... " sondern " ohoh War ist nimmer mehr auf der messe"  ^^



Klar, denn, wie wir inzwischen wissen, findet sich immer einer der rumheult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (21. August 2009)

Ich sag dazu mal: Immerhin ist WAR auf der GC vertreten... Hätte auch anders laufen können. Wäre auch gerne auf der GC dieses Jahr, klappt aber leider nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enweldor (21. August 2009)

Elrendel schrieb:


> Averland gibts ja noch zum Glück



Tut mir leid für dich, aber Averland existiert nicht mehr. Es sind nur noch Carroburg, Drakenwald und Erengrad geblieben.


----------



## heretik (21. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Es scheint ein bisl so, als ob Goa nicht mehr auf Warhammer Online als Zugpferd setzt.



Abgesehen davon dass man über die Kompetenz von GOA oder den Mangel derselben Bände schreiben könnte ... ich denke mal, über den Aufwand, mit dem GOA WAR auf Messen bewirbt entscheidet EA.


----------



## Thoraros (21. August 2009)

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread....1152&page=4



> Naja, was willst denn momentan ankündigen?
> Ein Addon soll nächstes Jahr kommen laut offiziellem Forum (Wurde auf der GC gefragt) und mal ehrlich ... manche Gerüchte haben überhaupt keine Standfestigkeit.
> 
> Vielleicht, ich sage bewusst vielleicht, regeneriert sich WAR wieder, aber solange wie EA kein neues Spiel im Petto hat, bleibt WAR on, denn momentan gibt es anscheinend noch Gewinne.
> ...





> Dazu geb ich auchmal meinen Senf dazu. Was macht GOA? GOA sitzt in Europa und vertreibt die Games VON Mythic. Sie entwickeln nicht. Wenn Mythic ein expansion pack entwickelt werden sie es sicher nicht in Europa präsentieren sondern in Amerika. Sprich: E³. Auch wenn die Gamescom die größte Computerspielemesse Europas ist. Vor 20 Jahren wurden wir nichteinmal beachtet. Schon garnicht von den Japanern. Man denke an das grandiose Final Fantasy 6 (us teil 3) für den SNES. Is bei uns nie erschienen..
> 
> Vorallem kennt jeder den Ami patriotismus. Wenn Mythic etwas ankündigt dann nur in ihrem eigenen Land und niemals in Europa


----------



## Raaandy (21. August 2009)

meine güte also ihr seid mir ja mal welche^^

warhammer is auf gutem weg, hat neue leute die das sagen haben. patch 1.3.1 war jetzt ein super ansatz mit den rampen.

es geht jetzt immer weiter berg auf, was die schwarzmalerei immer soll kappier ich nich... 3 server die super ausgelastet sind sind mir tausend mal lieber, als 10 geister server...

anstatt sich mal zu freuen was die leute auf die beine stellen wird nur rumgeheult.

warhammer hat in vergangenheit viele fehler gemacht, ich denke mit der neuen führung wird sich einiges ändern. stelle mir das ähnlich wie bei aoc vor.

ich freu mich was uns noch alles erwartet. 

abgesehen davon was sollen sie denn auf der gamescom groß zeigen? gibt ja kein neues addon.

sie waren da PUNKT, haben sich den fragen gestellt.


----------



## Sivca (21. August 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> meine güte also ihr seid mir ja mal welche^^
> 
> warhammer is auf gutem weg, hat neue leute die das sagen haben. patch 1.3.1 war jetzt ein super ansatz mit den rampen.
> 
> ...



/sign

Ich weiß gar net warum man dafür nen Thread aufmacht , ganz ehrlich ich verstehs net....
Warhammer ist noch ein relativ ´´neues´´ online game was sich bis jetzt doch ganz gut gemacht hat !
Wartet doch erstmal ab was Warhammer noch alles bringt ,denn es wird sich gewiss noch verändern.

Mfg Sivca


----------



## Ghune (21. August 2009)

So der Knaller war der neue Patch eigentlich nicht, nur wieder jede Menge neue Bugs, die in der nächsten Woche täglich zum Teil rausgepatcht werden und die 2. Rampe für die Burgen ist eigentlich nur sinnlos, ich frage mich ernsthaft, wer seine Burg so baut, damit Feinde mehr Möglichkeiten haben einen anzugreifen. Da sollte wenigstens noch nen 3. Tor hin.
Naja, vielleicht ist die Stadtbelagerung ja jetzt etwas interessanter, ich hoffe man bekommt das bald mal zu sehen, aber momentan sehe ich den Patch nicht als besonders gelungen an.


----------



## OldboyX (22. August 2009)

> warhammer is auf gutem weg, hat neue leute die das sagen haben. patch 1.3.1 war jetzt ein super ansatz mit den rampen



Jein. Warhammer steht da wo es ist,  es ist nicht gerade auf gutem Weg in absehbarer Zeit seine Abozahlen zu erhöhen. Im Gegenteil: Die Performance ist immer noch nicht zu rechtfertigen (auch wenn ich die jüngsten Verbesserungen gut finde - nur es reicht nicht) und mit Aion kommt ein starker PVP konkurrent, der sehr flüssig und "rund" läuft.

Übrigens darf man ab dem nächsten WoW Addon auch  in WoW wieder mit Stammgruppen PVP rechnen (da damit dann wohl auch alles erreichbar ist was in der Arena erreichbar ist).


@ Topic 

Es ist kein Weltuntergang, wenn auf der GC das Interesse für WAR gering ist. Trotzdem spiegelt es natürlich auch die Popularität des Spiels in einer gewissen Weise wieder, daran kann man kaum rütteln. Sie hätten dort auch ruhig die neuen WAR-Sets präsentieren können, nachdem diese schon vor einer ganzen Weile auf der Gamesday in Chicago präsentiert wurden. Somit hätten sie auf jeden Fall einen hinkucker gehabt.


----------



## heretik (22. August 2009)

Ghune schrieb:


> ich frage mich ernsthaft, wer seine Burg so baut, damit Feinde mehr Möglichkeiten haben einen anzugreifen.



Schonmal dran gedacht dass WAR in erster Linie ein Spiel und keine Simulation ist? Der Unterhaltungsfaktor einer "realistisch" gebauten Burg würde gegen Null tendieren.


----------



## Virthu (22. August 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Schonmal dran gedacht dass WAR in erster Linie ein Spiel und keine Simulation ist? Der Unterhaltungsfaktor einer "realistisch" gebauten Burg würde gegen Null tendieren.



statt der 2ten rampe wären ein passendes belagerungsgerät und kaputtbare wälle spielspassfördernder. burgenkämpfe laufen bis jetzt immer noch nach dem alten schema ab: tankwall aufstellen, aoe spammen und hoffen, dass der gegner die lust am wipen verliert. durchdachte und notwendige(wenn z.b. ein wichtiges belagerungsgerät die mauer einzureissen drohte) ausfälle u.ä. sieht man immer noch selten.


----------



## Wolfner (22. August 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> statt der 2ten rampe wären ein passendes belagerungsgerät und kaputtbare wälle spielspassfördernder. burgenkämpfe laufen bis jetzt immer noch nach dem alten schema ab: tankwall aufstellen, aoe spammen und hoffen, dass der gegner die lust am wipen verliert. durchdachte und notwendige(wenn z.b. ein wichtiges belagerungsgerät die mauer einzureissen drohte) ausfälle u.ä. sieht man immer noch selten.




Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Ohne 2. Rampe würde keiner diese zerstörbaren Wälle verteidigen wollen, geschweigedenn, jemand würde neue Belagerungsgeräte einsetzen sowie es ja nicht nötig ist (denn ein Tor ist sicher schneller kaputt als ein Wall)


----------



## epiphone2 (22. August 2009)

Leute es ist doch wirklich egal ob auf der Gamescom viel Leute am Stand von Warhammer stehen oder nicht. Es geht darum was sie im Spiel abliefern und nicht was sie für ne Gaudi auf der Gamescom machen. Muss aber sagen an ihrer Stelle wäre ich garnicht hingefahren, da sie erstens nicht wirklich etwas neues zu zeigen haben und zweitens genug zu tun haben ihr Spiel zur Zufriedenheit der Kunden fertigzustellen. Punkt 2 sollte oberste Priorität haben *bleep* auf die Gamescom.


----------



## Ghune (22. August 2009)

@ heretic Wenn man den Spielspass im Game erhöhen wollte, dann spllte man mal bei der Performance anfangen. Oder es hätte auch gereicht die alte Rampe zu vergrößern, durch die zweite Rampe ist das deffen beim Lord total sinnlos geworden, jetzt muss man unten am Tor den Tankwall aufbauen und wenn der Gegner dann da durch gebrochen ist, dann spielt die zweite Rampe auch keine Rolle mehr. Davon abgesehen war das bei den Burgen eh nicht so wichtig, die hätten sich mal besser was am Design der Festungen überlegt, anstatt diese im nächsten Patch aus der Kampagne zu entfernen.


----------



## Wolfner (22. August 2009)

Ghune schrieb:


> @ heretic Wenn man den Spielspass im Game erhöhen wollte, dann spllte man mal bei der Performance anfangen. Oder es hätte auch gereicht die alte Rampe zu vergrößern, durch die zweite Rampe ist das deffen beim Lord total sinnlos geworden, jetzt muss man unten am Tor den Tankwall aufbauen und wenn der Gegner dann da durch gebrochen ist, dann spielt die zweite Rampe auch keine Rolle mehr.



Was du nicht sagst...

Das IST der Grund warum es die neuen Rampen gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Damit mal mehr als 5% des Platzes in der Burg zum Kampf genutzt werden...

Sobald man mal mit einem KT-Leiter dort ist, der das auch kapiert hat, sind die Burgen weit spaßiger als dieses Rampenblocken, welches seit dem Release praktiziert wird.

Noch dazu wird das Öl wichtiger...


Stell dir vor Mythic bringt noch zerstörbare Wälle. Wie oben gesagt: Wenn du immer nur beim Lord verteidigst, was brächten dann die zerstörbaren Wälle?


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. August 2009)

Aber auch schön find ich, die Frage Stellung mit meine Burg würde ich nicht so bauen. Ja ... ich würde auch im Krieg als Hochelf den Weißen Turm fallen lassen und Imrik sterben lassen und die Immerkönigin sterben lassen und Tyrion in Lothern lassen und ... aber dann kämpfe ich auf meinem Land, in einer Dunkelelfenfestung ... da fragt man sich wo man eigentlich ist und was für ein Fokus man hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
He der Weiße Turm ist unwichtig, Teclis Turm ist viel wichtiger. War der Weiße Turm net ne Festung? Auch Karak Kadrin, wird geöffnet und der Boss da ja gekillt ^^ und das schöne, man kämpft nicht um Karak Kadrin. 
Also kann die Burg auch 2 Rampen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn damit wird es in der inneren Burg jetzt mal spannend für beide Seiten und nicht wie sonst. Naja wir kämpfen uns erstmal durch alle Tore durch, auf dem selben Schema wie immer und der Verteidiger steht am Öl und macht fast immer das selbe. Aber bevor das Tor fällt laufen sie in die nächste Burg Verteidigung, damit sie net abgefangen werden. Dann geht es wieder durch das letzte Tor und die eine Rampe hoch, die eine Rampe wo man Feuerregen, Schattengrubben und sonst was sieht und Spalta Boys und Tankwälle und ... .
Die 2 Rampen machen die innere Burg jetzt richtig cool und auch als Verteidiger hat man gute Karten. Wenn sie noch den AE etwas mehr ändern wirden, halt mal einfach paar AE Fähigkeiten abschaffen und so, dann würde es auch spaß machen. Wenn es dann auch nicht Lag da wäre und man gezielt mal sienen Single Knockback nutzt um einen Feind zum Keeplord zu werfen oder über die Mauer, je nach Lage. Dann ... wird es sogar recht lustig werden.

Wenn man jetzt noch IDeen hätte wie Belagerungstürme, bewegliche Kriegsmaschinen und Zerstörbare Maurerabschnitte. Dann würde auch der Angriff bei den Toren Spaß machen. Kletterharken für Nahkämpfer oder solche Turmleitern, die man als Team trägt und aufbaut, fänd ich würden auch die Nahkämpfer beschäftigen. Weil man dann so auf den Mauern kämpft, da wo eigentlich wirklich der Kampf um eine Burg gemacht wird. Dann denk ich machen Belagerungen auch bei WAR richtig spaß, wenn dass aber nicht in nächster Zeit kommen würd. WErde ich meinen ACC net verlängern. Da naja ... es macht schon spaß. Aber es ist auf dauer gesehen, immer dass selbe. Hoffe Mythic macht da noch und hört auf die Community.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (22. August 2009)

Na ja, zumindest wollten ein paar Fans ein Autogramm auf einem T-Shirt.
Age of Conan war der Andrang groß. Hab eben das Plastik Schwert bekommen und hab fast mit dem Leben bezahlt. Kein Wunder das Bereich ab 18 ist, wenn man da wegen einem Plastik Schwert so durch die Mangel genommen wird.
Aion Stand war wie der WAR Stand letztes Mal. Große Reden schwingend. ^^ Aber ernsthaft, die Präsentation von Aion war super gelungen!
Na ja, der WoW Stand war teilweise zu voll um ihn überhaupt zu sehen. Es war einer der größten Stände in Halle 6 und man wurde da echt zerquetscht vor Menschenmengen.


----------



## Virthu (22. August 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Stell dir vor Mythic bringt noch zerstörbare Wälle. Wie oben gesagt: Wenn du immer nur beim Lord verteidigst, was brächten dann die zerstörbaren Wälle?


so wie das zz läuft, wurde die tankmauer nur etwas vorgelagert und es endet immer noch damit, dass die eine seite in einer engstelle mit aoe niedergezergt wird. statt oben beim lord zu hocken, hockt man eben beim aussentor, gießt öl runter und wartet, dass die gegner im tor weggebombt werden, während man deren heiler von der mauer aus grillt.

die 2te rampe ist zwar gut, um den kampf in den innenhof und vielleicht vor die burgmauer zu treiben, aber imo nur eine billige lösung, da die nahkämpfer immer noch aoe opfer bleiben und der ganze kampf sich auf ein paar quadratmeter - wie zuvor auf der treppe - konzentrieren wird.

gäbe es zerstörbare mauern, könnte der angreifer von mehreren stellen in die burg eindringen und der verteidiger müsste sich gedanken machen, wie er mittels geschickter ausfälle das belagerungsgerät kaputtbekommt. dazu noch ein paar leiter bzw mobile aufgänge in der art, wie sie in "tore von erkrund" zu sehen sind und man könnte auch die innenburg von mehreren stellen angreifen, statt wie zuvor im burgtor von den verteidigern blockiert zu werden. generell wären grössere innenburgen wünschenswert, um etwas mehr kampfläche zu haben.

der 2te aufgang ist schon ok, nur schafft er keine neue wege, sondern verschiebt die eine engstelle auf eine etwas andere position. man tut exakt das gleiche wie vorher: frontal mitm kopf durch die tankmauer rennen, statt diese zu umgehen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. August 2009)

Richtig du hast genau das Wort gesagt, billige Lösung. Es ist eine Lösung und eine gute. ABer sie ist einfach und hätte schon lange kommen können, auch der Balance Patch hätte lange kommen können. Wären beide Dinge vor ca. 6 Monaten gekommen, hätten sie das Spiel wirklich retten können. Aber jetzt ... es macht schon spaß aber an sich ist zu wenig Abwechslung im Burgen kampf. 
Das ist wirklich das Problem und im PVE sollte man Teilweise garnicht gehen. Aber die 2. Rampe ist erstmal halt ein Schritt, wenn sie jetzt noch in paar Wochen paar Neuerungen bringen, kann es noch gerettet werden und so eine Grundstammkundschaft halten. Wenn sie aber wieder Monate für ihren nächsten halben Patch brauchen, war es dass wirklich.
Denn die Konkurenz schläft nicht und ich spreche nicht von Aion. Das ist das kleinste übel für WAR. Selbst WOW baut sich im PVP nochmal aus.

Da muss Mythic mal los legen. Schaut mal 1 Jahr ist vergangen und viel hat sich nicht wirklich getan. Gerade Balance ist glaub ich schon seid 1 Jahr das Problem und die AE sind nicht wirklich weniger geworden oder schwächer. Als Tank kann man dank der 30 Sekunden Immunität und en Lags nur hoffen, dass man Knockbacken kann. Wenn Mythic jetzt noch ein guten Patch in den nächsten Wochen liefert, kann es noch Konkurenzfähig werden. Wenn sie aber weiterhin so ewig brauchen für Patches und weiterhin auch nur ein Teil übernehmen machen ... dann werden sie nächstes Jahr auf keiner Messer mehr mit WAR stehen. Wäre natürlich Schade um das Spiel. Aber es ist leider auch wirklich so. Viele Leute haben das Vertrauen verloren. Die großen Patches, die sie angekündigt haben 1.2 und 1.3 halt, waren nicht immer voll der Bringer oder nur halb Fertig. Das Problem in meinen Augen ist, was man ja an diesem Patch etwas merkte. Das nicht die Programmierer schuld sind oder die Mitarbeiter, die eben Designen etc. Sondern die Leitung, die sagt was sie zu machen haben. Ich hoffe die neue, wird jetzt wirklich WAR auf die richtigen Bahnen führen und wirklich mal wichtige Punkte ändern.

-Balance
-Open RVR Burgen kampf/Belagerung für beide Seiten (Angreifer/VErteidiger)
-Perfomance 

Das sind die drei Hauptpunkte und daran sollte gearbeitet werden. Rüstungssets etc. können warten, die kann man nebenbei mal bissel mit machen und wirklich in einem Patch in 3 Monaten oder so einbauen. Aber die drei Hauptpunkte sollten Mythic so schnell wie möglich verbessern und wenn sie bei der Balance erstmal mit Taktiken anfangen oder umbaue von den Stats etc., dann ist das ein Anfang der Wirkung hat.

Man kann nur hoffen
Die 2. Rampe ist kein schlechtes Zeichen, es zeigt das sich Mythic gedanken gemacht hat und anfang auch etwas auf die Community zu hören. Es ist ein Anfang, der schnell wirklichkeit werden sollte was andere Wünsch angeht (Gerade Burg Belagerungen). Nur sollten sie nicht wieder Monate lang den Patch rausschieben und dann mit einem Event Verbinden, was eigentlich wirklich dahergeholt ist. Das ist alles nur Zeit- und Energieverschwendung. Die kann man deutlich besser in die Hauptprobleme stecken, denn nur dann bleiben die Leute auch. Sonst ... schönes Event und juhu war lustig. Paar Screenshoots und auf die Extern mit gespeichert, als Erinnerung und weils lustig ausschaut. Aber mehr bleibt von so einem Event ja auch nicht. Denn die Leute bleiben nur, wenn der Hauptcontent funktioniert.


----------



## Görms (22. August 2009)

Ich durfte mir ebenso ein Bild des Standes machen und war, wie viele vor mir, sehr sehr baff von der Schlichtheit. Ganz allgemein fand ich die gcom sehr sehr unzureichend, alles wirklich interessante und schöne war hinter 4 Wänden verschlossen und umringt von wartenden Zombies denen es nichts auszumachen schien stunde um stunde da zu verbringen.

Ein ganz klares PRO also für den Warhammerstand der, strategisch sehr intelligent, direkt neben dem Stand von Herrn Horst Schlemmer aufgebaut war, seine dümmlich grinsende Wahlhelferin war zwar nicht annähernd im Bilde, aber hey - sie hatte tolle möpse. But back to topic.

Wenn ich also auf eine Messe gehe, als Aussteller, dann um zu werben, Kunden zu locken und zu halten. Wenn ich dann aber nur ein paar Spielstationen einrichte und es dabei belasse, ist das dürftig. Der Plastikwitchhunter war aussagekräftiger als der gesamte Stand! Haben die Jungs den keinerlei Ideen mehr? 90% der Leute die ich auf der Gcom gesehen habe waren dümmer als Stroh, nehmen wir als Beispiel den AION Stand an welchem ich mir den GW2 Trailer reingezogen habe. Denkst ich bin drum rum gekommen mir 20min gequatsche von einem dummen Mallorca-animatÖr reinzuziehen? Nein ... leider nicht. Tut auch nichts zur Sache, der hat seinen Job gut gemacht und die Masse dick angeheizt mit Sprechchören dümmster weise wie, "ich sag MAMA ihr sagt ... ? " oder die Frage "wer war letztes Jahr schon hier ? huu ... alle brüllen sie, schreien, schwitzen. Nicht mein Ding. Aber SO bindet man Leute an seinen Stand und nur so behält der baldige Nutzer die Sache auch in Erinnerung.

Wieso also hat man bei GOA nicht ein paar von diesen lächerlichen Merch-Artikeln angeboten. 2 GameBabes vielleicht im nuttigen Outfit die einem eine Karte zustecken, Halle 4 - alle 20 minuten PvP Kämpfe. Gewinner erhalten eine Warhammer Sonnebrille (einkaufswert 15 Cent). Es hätte Wirkung gezeigt 100% das Fleisch wäre automatisch zum Schlachter gekommen weil es Futter abhaschen hätte wollen. Die, die keines bekommen hätten weil sie abkackten im "Turnier" hätten sich vielleicht direkt wieder angestellt! Konversation wäre entstanden und mit ein wenig mehr drum herum, vielleicht einem Model als Witchhunter verkleidet, öffentlichen Terminen zu gesprächen mit Personen hinter den kuliZen oder evtl. meetings der großen Gilden etc. wäre auch was aus dem Stand geworden. Aber huu, wenn ich meine Ware garnicht an den Verbraucher bringen will - dann sollte ich sie so ausstellen wie es aktuell der Fall ist. Das große Warhammer Spiel mit dem PvP der besten Sorte stellt 5-6 Rechner, PvE und Fragezeichen bei allen die vorbei laufen!


----------



## Lexxer240 (22. August 2009)

warum gab mythik ned eig. nen neues addon bekannt?


----------



## epiphone2 (23. August 2009)

weil se noch keins haben. Es existieren weder konkrete Angaben was dieses Add on beinhalten soll noch steht ein wager Termin im Raum (zb sommer 2010) und Trailer gibt es auch keinen. Alle klammern sich an die Aussage das :" in the near future" irgendwas kommen soll.

Was solllen se denn machen? Sterni Kirmesoutfit anziehen und er preist dann an das in the near future irgendwas kommt?

Wo nix fest ist kann auch keine Werbung gemacht werden.


----------



## clickrush (23. August 2009)

ich denke der publisher EA steckt momentan mehr geld in swtor rein. WAR wird einfach so weitergehalten wie es ist. grosse hoffnungen würd ich aber keine hegen.


----------



## Dragoon187 (23. August 2009)

Bin auch eher einer der die Hoffnung nicht aufgibt das Warhammer nochn tolles Spiel wird.
Aion soll ja schwer im kommen sein .... Aion kenn ich net ...Warhammer kenn ich, ich will keine Flügel haben ich will ne tolle Gilde die sich im RvR und nebenbei noch im PvE engagiert
ich will das was mir beim Release von WaR versprochen wurde ich will net das die Com blöd wird ich will nen Patch der nicht zum heulen anregt ...und Tränke die nicht 2 sekunden dauern um zu wirken ...(in 2 sekunden könnt ich 3 mal tot sein^^ ) ich will das alles flüssig läuft ...so so bla... trotz all dem was jetzt bei WaR nicht so toll läuft hab ich bis vor 2 Wochen noch ne super Gilde da gehabt mit der das Spiel echt viel Spaß gemacht hat, musste aus beruflichen Gründen  erst mal pausieren.
Mein Fazit ist: 
Nicht das Online Spiel macht ein gutes Spiel aus sondern die Leute mit denen man das Spiel spielt (hört,hört^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trojaan (23. August 2009)

Es begab sich zu einer Zeit...man schrieb das Jahr anno 2007...da begaben zu mutige Kämpfer und betuchte Räcken auf eine lange Reise gen Osten ihres stolzen Landes.
Lumpenpack...Bettler...Edelmänner.....ja sogar...niedere Kreaturen begaben sich auf eine beschwerliche Wanderung...im Geiste eins...zu den Ufern ewiger Wahrheit.
Koste es was es wolle. Geeint im Geiste....ohne Gier und Niedertracht....Schulter an Schulter....nichts war zu teuer...niemand konnte Sie aufhalten! 
Leipzig war das Ziel....der Ort ...wo vielerlei Gesindel, aller Herren Länder dieser Welt nach der Wahrheit und den Antworten für die Zukunft  ihrer Sehnsüchte suchten.
Ein magischer Ort....voller dunkler Hallen, abseits des Zentrums...überlaufen mit preisenden Gauklern und närrischen Scharlatanen...bedacht und bemüht auf Gold und Ruhm.

So zog auch ich...im Schweiße meines Angesichtes...zur Versammlung der Spielenden....der Games Convention.

Schmerzende Fragen zermarterten seit Monaten meinen Kopf...warum nur...warum nur wurde mein Onlinespiel so schäbig behandelt.
Kein Orakel ...welches sich Forum schimpfte, vermochte mir klare Antworten zu Geben.
So beseelt und mit dem Stolz eines Users erhoffte ich mir ( und nicht nur ich allein ), Antworten eines Gelehrten zu erhalten...um der besseren Zeiten willen.

DAoC war die Metaffer meines Herzens und der Ursprung jeder Qual in meiner Seele. Warum nur, wurde aus dem kleinem aber feinem Spiel, ein todgeweihtes Kind des Molochs, welcher selbst sich Profit nennt.
Dunkle Wolken zeichneten sich bereits bei dem Einstieg des  heren Giftes ab. 
EA...der Gott...der zukünftigen Onlinewelten...versprach was alle hören wollten.
Mehr Spass...neue Erweiterungen und keine Entwicklungseinschränkungen, blendeten auch meinen Verstand, als EA bei Mythic einstieg.
Was für ein Trugschluss...was für eine famose Lüge!
Von heut auf Morgen wurden alle Entwicklungen für DAoC eingestellt. Binnen Wochen wurden alle wichtigen GM`s vom Spiel abgezogen und Richtung Dublin zu Warhammer versetzt.
Ah...Warhammer war nun der Stern am leuchtenden Firmament.
Welch ein Name...welch ein Ziel...wer könnte hier denn wirklich böse sein.

Ich war böse!
Mein Zorn brannte heiss...wie viele derer...die Tag für Tag...Jahr für Jahr zu den Waffen riefen um Albion,Hibernia und Midgard...Tag und Nacht zu verteidigen.

Doch gemach...so meinten die Weisen und Klugen unter uns..vieles könnte anders...ja besser werden in den Landen des Krieges und des Gemoshes.
Nur ein Narr urteilt voreilig und unbedacht.

So zogen wir also gen Leipzig....die Wahrheit suchend.....mit offenen Herzen und gesonnenem Verstand..... im August...anno 2007.

Antworten, so hoffte ich.....werden sicher im Ansatz beantwortet werden können. Doch wo war Mythic....wo war die Stimme meiner Hoffnung?
Auf der Suche nach dem Gelehrten meiner Onlinewelt...sah ich Ihn dann...vor dem großen Truck von Warhammer....Sternentaler.
Mindestens 4 Inseln ( a 4 PC`s ) konnte ich erblicken. Riesen Multivisions Leinwände zeigten improvisierte Massenschlachten an.
Abgesperrte Bereichte für anstehende Interessenten wurden in abgesperrte Gassen geleitet.
T - Shirt`s....DIN A 2 Hochglanzposter...Badgeholder....gar nichts war zu teuer......für Warhammer.
Wie erwartet konnte ich kein Gespräch mit dem guten "Geist" aus meinem Spiel und der vertrauten Stimme aus dem TS mancher Events von DAoC erbitten.
Alles ....ja wirklich alles....wäre nicht so schlimm gewesen....wie die ständigen Antworten der neuen EA - Jünger ( Messediener ).

Ah..."Du" hast fragen zu DAoC.....sry.....hier ist der Truck für Warhammer...zu DAoC kann ich keine Auskunft geben!
Dort drüben ( gleich nebenan - 6 PC`s ohne Messebegleitung ) wird Dir weiter geholfen.

Sry....nix wurde geholfen....weder am Samstag noch am Sonntag....und wir waren mit 4 Leuts auf der Messe!

Ich mache hier niemandem einen Vorwurf....weder Sterni noch Mythic.
Nur es wundert  mich überhaupt nicht, wenn in Köln der Messestand leer bleibt.

Die Diskussion um Rampen an Keeps oder Brücken....Lagproblemen bei Massenschlachten....Balanceprobs bei Klassenänderungen usw...usw....ist uralt für Mythic!
Und btw.......bei DAoC....waren diese Probs nicht unbekannt....und lange nicht so schlimm wie bei Warhammer seit Release.

Ich habe kein Mitleid für Mythic/EA wenn in Köln der Stand leer bleibt....es ist für mich eine logische Konsequenz!

War hat eine super Com mit erstklassigen Spielern...seit der Beta...welches Spiel kann auf eine solch PvP/RvR erfahrenen Gemeinschaft zurückgreifen.

Sie haben es erstklassig versemmelt!

Ich habe keinen Bock mehr mich im War - Forum abzusabbeln....über Themen die mind. 4 Jahre alt sind. DAoC hat das alles vorgelebt.

War ist ein klasse Spiel......nur "so" geht es nicht. Also bitte kein Geweine für EA.

Sie haben es sich den Unmut, der seit zig Jahren spielenden  RvR/PvP Community....ganz fleißig über 26 Monate ( 14 Monate beta/ 12 Monate release ) .....versaut!

Meine Hand streckt sich immer noch ausgestreckt zum Himmel....nur EA will immer noch nicht zugreifen....tjo....dafür kann ich nichts ;-)


----------



## Slaargh (23. August 2009)

Da ihr aber immer weiterzahlt und EA abkassiert... wozu Geld in die Entwicklung und Verbesserung eines Spiel pumpen das wohl oder übel in den nächsten Jahren untergehen wird? Wie hoch war nochmal die  Abozahl damit ein Onlinespiel Gewinn abwirft und profitabel bleibt? 300 000 waren es wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Die Zahl wird von Quartal zu Quartal runterkorrigiert. Immer mehr Leute verlieren die Lust und die Hoffnung. Verständlich das sich niemand mehr für WAR auf der Messe interessiert. Langsam aber sicher bekommt man den Eindruck das Warhammer Online für EA nur ein Abschreibungsobjekt ist.

Hieß es nicht auch mal das WAR-Addons der Zukunft, wenn den jemals welche erscheinen sollten, kostenfrei als Content-Patch kommen sollten? Ich meine mich gut an eine solche Aussage erinnern zu können. Ich erinnere mich auch noch gut an die Sprüche der letzten großen Spielemesse, als sich gewisse Macher von Warhammer Online noch über Wotlk amüsiert haben... "Wir sind nicht Motorrad-Hammer". Richtig, seid ihr nicht. Besser gemacht habt ihr allerdings auch nichts. Eher im Gegenteil. 

Warhammer hat den Mißerfolg verdient. Ein qualitativ schlechtes Produkt das sich auf Dauer nicht am Markt halten kann. Glaubt ihr nicht? Wir werden es erleben.



Und nun... flame on, ihr Bürger.


----------



## davinci2k8 (23. August 2009)

ja die sachen die zu release fehlen sollten so nachgereicht werden, und da ist auch der haken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es fehlt immernoch einiges an content und soviel kostenloses wo andere nun ihr 3. addon ankündigen für jeden kleinen furz und dafür geld bekommen...dazu wurde das team von war ebenfalls schon stark dezimiert, klar wurde gesagt das spiel wird nicht drunter leiden, aber sicher wurden nicht die Putzfrauen gekündigt.


----------



## heretik (23. August 2009)

davinci2k8 schrieb:


> ja die sachen die zu release fehlen sollten so nachgereicht werden, und da ist auch der haken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaub mir, ich würde mich weit mehr ärgern wenn jetzt plötzlich die beiden fehlenden Hauptstädte nachgeliefert werden würden. Immerhin setzt Mythic seine Prioritäten derzeit richtig und investiert nicht unzählige Arbeitsstunden in komplett ausgearbeitete Städte, die zwar sicherlich ein netter Bonus wären, aber den Aufwand keinesfalls rechtfertigen würden. Die aktuellen Änderungen zeigen immerhin schonmal in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## OldboyX (23. August 2009)

Dragoon187 schrieb:


> Aion soll ja schwer im kommen sein .... Aion kenn ich net ...Warhammer kenn ich, ich will keine Flügel haben ich will ne tolle Gilde die sich im RvR und nebenbei noch im PvE engagiert
> ich will das was mir beim Release von WaR versprochen wurde ich will net das die Com blöd wird ich will nen Patch der nicht zum heulen anregt ...und Tränke die nicht 2 sekunden dauern um zu wirken ...(in 2 sekunden könnt ich 3 mal tot sein^^ ) ich will das alles flüssig läuft ...so so bla...



Wenn es das ist was du wirklich willst, solltest du definitiv über deinen "Ich mag Asiastyle nicht und Flügel auch nicht" - Schatten springen und es mit Aion versuchen. Zu WAR zurückkehren kannst du immer noch, das läuft nicht weg.

Zumindest bekommst du dort eine tolle Gilde die sich im RVR und PVE engagieren (muss), da beides in Aion untrennbar zusammengehört. Das alles geht dann auch ohne Patches die zum Heulen anregen (man sehe sich die Patchnotes von 1.5 an, so viel wie da an Neuerungen und Content kommt, kam in WAR im ganzen Jahr nicht) ohne die Lags, ohne die Performance Probleme und Tränke wirken sobald du sie klickst.

Auch wenn hier immer gesagt wird, dass die Abozahlen mehr oder minder egal sind, solange auf dem eigenen Server genug los ist, so sollte man sich doch vor Augen halten, dass WAR immer noch an vielen Ecken und Enden unfertig ist. Bei 250,000 Abos und den entsprechenden Einnahmen (sowie der entsprechenden Motivation von EA das Spiel noch zu pushen) dauert jede Fehlerbehebung immens lange, jede Verbesserung noch länger und neuer Content wird vergleichsweise langsam nachgeschoben. Wäre das Spiel von Anfang an relativ bugfrei, wäre das kein Problem (wenn es von Anfang an bugfreier gewesen wäre, hätte Mythic jetzt sowieso viel mehr Abos und viel mehr Kohle um das Spiel weiterzupushen, Erfolg bringt mehr Erfolg und Misserfolg mehr Misserfolg, das ist bei MMOs nunmal leider so und um das Blatt zu wenden braucht es sehr viel Geschick, Zeit und Besonnenheit, welche von Mythic mit ihren Fließbandkaputtpatchesmit1Wochhotfixing nicht an den Tag gelegt wird). AoC macht es vor: Lange nichts, Engine in den Griff kriegen, Bugs in den Griff kriegen und so langsam wieder am Content basteln usw. sowie endlich mal das große Töne spucken sein lassen (das hörte damit auf als der Chef damals gegangen wurde). Bei WAR wurde Jacobs gegangen, aber PB labert immer noch den ganzen Tag Müll. Hauptsache in ihren Blogs rumposten wie toll alles sein wird und wie sie überzeugt sind von der neuesten "genialen" Idee. In jedem Patch wird angepriesen, man habe maßgeblich und massiv die Performance und Grafik verbessert, doch ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis wie bei Aion (oder WoW for that matter) können sie immer noch nicht bieten (nichtmal in Szenarien mit 10 Personen am Bildschirm). Die unerklärlichen Miniruckler und Hänger bleiben, genauso wie die nervigen Verzögerungen auf Skills die man drückt (oder eben diese 2 Sek heiltrank aktivierungskacke etc.).

Dagegen stehen 4 Mio Abos von Aion in Asien. Finanzielle Mittel zur Verbesserung und Fehlerbehebung von denen Mythic nur träumen kann. Aion ist noch nicht ganz ein Jahr alt (es wurde Ende letzten Jahres in Korea released) und steht nun bei Patch 1.5. Insgesamt kamen in diesem Jahr etliche neue Gebiete hinzu, weit über 15 neue Instanzen, die Stufe wurde von 45 auf 50 angehoben usw. Alles kostenlos. 

SO hätte das mit WAR laufen sollen und so hatte ich es mir vorgestellt als zu Release versprochen wurde, dass man in 1 Monat die fehlenden Karrieren nachliefern würde und in spätestens einem halben Jahr die fehlenden Hauptstädte usw. usw.

Doch der Preis den man dafür zahlt wenn man eine Beta auf den Markt wirft ist eine Mundpropaganda, die jede noch so groß angelegte Marketing Kampagne innerhalb weniger Tage zunichte macht. Die Foren waren voll von einer unbequemen Wahrheit zur Performance, dem Spieldesign, den Bugs usw. und über 50% der Leute haben nach dem 1. Monat das Abo nicht verlängert. Zum Release von Wotlk war Warhammer Online auf Amazon schon billiger zu haben als das Addon von WoW.

Das alles spiegelt sich letztlich in einem armseligen Stand auf der Gamescom, aus dem man, wie schon ein Vorposter toll beschrieben hat, mit wenig Aufwand sehr viel mehr hätte machen können.


----------



## heretik (23. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wenn es das ist was du wirklich willst, solltest du definitiv über deinen "Ich mag Asiastyle nicht und Flügel auch nicht" - Schatten springen und es mit Aion versuchen.



Wenn sich eines bei einem MMORPG nie ändern wird, dann ist das die grafische Ausrichtung inklusive Optik. Und ich für meinen Teil müsste nach jedem Einloggen mit dem Brechreiz kämpfen angesichts dieser selbstverliebten Manga-Ästhetik. Es gibt halt durchaus Spieler, denen eine Menge am Setting liegt.


----------



## Terratec (23. August 2009)

Scherzkeks, bei Aion gab es bisher zumindest bei mir noch keine Schlacht in einem Maße wie bei WAR.
Und wie die Performance DANN aussieht, das zeigt dann, ob es wirklich besser als WAR ist. Wenn ich in WAR Szenarien, PvE oder kleinere Schlachten mache, habe ich durchgehend und ohne Ruckler zwischen 70 und 80 FPS. Und da bin ich nicht der einzige, denn die von Pc Games Hardware haben es anscheinend auch hinbekommen...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. August 2009)

Jeder kann doch probieren was er möchte und wenn man sich auf dem MMO Markt umschaut, gibt es einige Games die mich sogar mehr Reizen würden als Aion. Das ist nett und soweiter, aber so richtig viel neues beitet es nicht.

Auf der Gamescom war ich nicht, als Sachse bin ich da auch etwas vorgenommen. Immerhin war sie sonst in LE, was ist daran so schlimm, dass sie in LE ist? Aber das ist ein anderes Thema ^^

Nein ... Mythic kann nach 1 Jahr Warhammer nicht viel vorzeigen. Wenn man mal überlegt das andere MMOs nach 1 Jahr Addons ankündigen, große Änderungen machen und nicht nur dieses Schneesturm spiel, auch andere glänzen nach 1 Jahr nicht mal schlecht.

GOA hätte bissel was machen können, wenn man so liest dass dort garnichts war. Aber GOA sollte es auch nicht übertreiben, sie sind Schuld an der Lage hier in Europa. Wenn ich sehe, dass sie teilweise Events von Gilden ankündigen und dann den Server trozdem Schließen ... na bitte. Was das für ein Verat? Wenn sie Monate brauchten, um die Server zu transen und die Leute abgewandert sind, weil WAR macht allein überhaupt gar keinen Spaß. Aber auf unterbevölkerten Server soll es teilweise so zugegangen sein und wenn man Open RVR war, stand man im T1-T2 oft recht allein da.

Nein ... Mythic kann sich bei WAR nicht mit Ruhm brüsten. Daher brauchen sie auch keine großen Dinge auffahren, weil es dann teilweise sogar Lächerlich wirken würde. Wenn sie ihr Warhammer so verkaufen auf der Gamescom, wie vor 1 Jahr in ihren Blogs. Das wäre doch mehr als bescheuert und würde deren Ruf noch mehr in den Keller ziehen. 

Ich staune nur bis heute, dass Mythic nichts von Dark Age of Camelott gelernt hat. Ich meine das war doch ihr Spiel oder täusche? Sie hatten es doch erfunden, super gemacht und wenn man so die alten DAoC Hasen kennt, die hatten sogar beim WOW Hyp ihrem alten DAoC die treue geschworen. Weil es ihnen mehr Spaß gemacht hat und viel mehr Freude bereit hat, als das PVE Spiel, mit PVP als nebensache. Ich staune und bin daher entäuscht von Mythic und ihrer Leistung bei WAR. Als Warhammerfan schaut man sich die Karten und Gebiete lieber garnicht an =). Gerade Ultuhan strozt vor ... naja seltsamen Dingen und auch bei den Zwergen scheinen Entfernungen und Lage gar keine Rolle zu spielen.


----------



## Wolfner (23. August 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> GOA hätte bissel was machen können, wenn man so liest dass dort garnichts war. Aber GOA sollte es auch nicht übertreiben, sie sind Schuld an der Lage hier in Europa. Wenn ich sehe, dass sie teilweise Events von Gilden ankündigen und dann den Server trozdem Schließen ... na bitte.



Das eine ist Servertechnik, das andere ist Community-Arbeit. Oder denkst du, dass Sterntaler an den Servern rumfummelt?
Für ersteres brauchts nur ne freundliche Anfrage...


----------



## Pymonte (23. August 2009)

Nach einem Jahr viel Vorweisen? Ich bringe hier mal einen kleinen Rückblick:

WoW --> BC Ankündigung war 2 Jahre nach Release

HdRO --> Moria Ankündigung war fast 2 Jahre nach Release

AoC --> Godslayer Ankündigung sind jetzt auch schon fast wieder 1,5 Jahre rum seit Release

Man sieht, bis zum ersten Addon vergehen immer noch durchschnittlich 1,5-2 Jahre. Und das sind ja häufig wirklich nur die Anküdnigungen für ein Addon. Die Aussage "Expansion in the near future" ist also gar nicht so falsch, aber sie wird frühstens auf der E3 vorgestellt. Derzeit ist sicherlich noch wirklich nicht viel bekannt. Und es wäre auch ein großer Fehler jetzt Infos rauszugeben. Weil dann heißts wieder "Aber sie haben doch gesagt es kommt eine 3. Fraktion, ein I-Win Button und außerdem eine Wii Aplikation" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke in einem halbe - ganzen Jahr wird Mythic frühstens die ersten konkreten Aussagen zur Expansion treffen.

Das hat übrigens weiterhin nix mit: EA macht den Geldhahn zu, WAR geht zu Grunde usw zu tun. Ich weiß, die ganzen Wirtschaftsanalytiker hier im Forum wissen es eh besser, fakt ist derzeit nur, das WAR im Vergleich zum Vorjahr mehrere Millionen Umsatzsteigerung hatte, so stands aufjedenfall bei der EA Quartalsabrechung. Und Gewinn macht man nicht über Spielerverluste.

Außerdem sind gerade die "kleineren" MMOs immer bemüht sich zu beweisen. Tabula Rasa mit sienem großen finalen Abschluss Patch zeigts ja. Ich sehe derzeit nicht, das Mythic auf Sparflamme arbeitet, denn es stehen schon wieder Ankündigungen für P1.3.2 (welcher wohl im Oktober kommt) als auch für 1,4 schon Vorschläge. Außerdem ist dezreit ein echter Patchmarathon am laufen, es kam jetzt fast jeden Monat seit Juni ein Patch raus.

Würde WAR "untergehen" bzw würde man dem Spiel den Hahn zu drehen, dann würden sie jetzt nicht am Festungssystem schrauben, das Hauptstadt RvR überarbeiten und schon Andeutungen auf RvR Überarbeitungen abgeben.

EDIT: Hier noch ein Video von der GamesCom http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XW5kZf6kuKU


----------



## Diven (23. August 2009)

waren gestern auf der GC und konnten das Live-Event antesten.

Das Community-Treffen danach war sehr gut, Pente hat glaub ich einige dutzend Photos gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (23. August 2009)

WAR in den Foren zu zerreißen ist halt mittlerweile zum Volkssport geworden, damit muss ein WAR-Spieler leben. Ich kann nur sagen, dass das Spiel besser wird je mehr Spieler gehen, weil eben die "richtigen" gehen. Kuschel-PVPler zerbrechen halt in harter Umgebung. 

Ich selber interessiere mich zwar auch für AION aber bisher kam bei mir nach allen möglichen Berichten und Videos noch keine extreme Sympathie dafür auf. Letztens hats mich geschaudert als ich sah, dass  der Charakter ein Blatt als Regenschutz benutzt. Ein richtiges Spiel für Schw...teln aber das soll ja modern sein.


----------



## Shintuargar (23. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Nach einem Jahr viel Vorweisen? Ich bringe hier mal einen kleinen Rückblick:
> 
> WoW --> BC Ankündigung war 2 Jahre nach Release



Korrektur:

Erscheinen von WoW in EU:
11. Februar 2005

Erscheinen des Addons Burning Crusade:
16. Januar 2007


----------



## Pymonte (23. August 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Korrektur:
> 
> Erscheinen von WoW in EU:
> 11. Februar 2005
> ...




Naja, zum Glück ist EU Release ja auch erst der Punkt, an dem die Entwicklungen begonnen haben. /ironie off

US Release war ein halbes Jahr früher und ab dem Punkt begannen die Weiterentwicklungen des Spiels. Also haut die Rechnung gut hin. Und selbst wenn, offizielle bekanntgabe  des Addons war dann eben nach 1,5 Jahren, passt dennoch in die Aussage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (23. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Naja, zum Glück ist EU Release ja auch erst der Punkt, an dem die Entwicklungen begonnen haben. /ironie off
> 
> US Release war ein halbes Jahr früher und ab dem Punkt begannen die Weiterentwicklungen des Spiels. Also haut die Rechnung gut hin. Und selbst wenn, offizielle bekanntgabe  des Addons war dann eben nach 1,5 Jahren, passt dennoch in die Aussage.
> 
> ...



24. November bis zum 11. Februar gleich 6 Monate? Aha...


----------



## Pymonte (23. August 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> 24. November bis zum 11. Februar gleich 6 Monate? Aha...



da wars eben nur ein viertel Jahr, ändert dennoch nix an der Tatsache. Wenn manche Leute doch nur auch bei anderen Sachen so genau wären.

Aber hey, klug geschissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (23. August 2009)

Wenn du anderen etwas in einer Diskussion gegenhalten willst, dann bitte mit Fakten die stimmen. Ich hab mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht, bei AoC und HdRO nachzusehen, ob die zwei Jahre passen. Da AoC im Mai 2008 erschienen ist, passen die 2 Jahre wohl auch nicht, da das Addon bereits angekündigt wurde. Also mehr vorzuweisen, oder nicht?

Aber hey, ein Versuch war es wert. Vielleicht hast du damit ja jemanden überzeugt, dass alles tutti bei Mythic ist und sie deshalb keinen Stand bei der GC hatten, der mehr Aufsehen erregt hat. Worum gings nochmal? Egal...


----------



## Pymonte (23. August 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wenn du anderen etwas in einer Diskussion gegenhalten willst, dann bitte mit Fakten die stimmen. Ich hab mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht, bei AoC und HdRO nachzusehen, ob die zwei Jahre passen. Da AoC im Mai 2008 erschienen ist, passen die 2 Jahre wohl auch nicht, da das Addon bereits angekündigt wurde. Also mehr vorzuweisen, oder nicht?
> 
> Aber hey, ein Versuch war es wert. Vielleicht hast du damit ja jemanden überzeugt, dass alles tutti bei Mythic ist und sie deshalb keinen Stand bei der GC hatten, der mehr Aufsehen erregt hat. Worum gings nochmal? Egal...



daher steht bei Aoc ja auch 1,5 Jahre und nicht 2. Und ja, es ist eben grob überschlagen gewesen. Es ging auch nur darum, das WAR noch nichtmal ein Jahr existiert und jetzt manche so tun, als müsse man unbedingt ein Addon zur GC verkünden. 

Den 2. Teil kannst du dir übrigens getrost sparen, das war nie meine Aussage.


----------



## Noxiel (23. August 2009)

Offtopic entfernt.

Und ich würde es begrüßen, nicht mehr allzu viel Aion lesen zu müssen.


----------



## OldboyX (23. August 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> Scherzkeks, bei Aion gab es bisher zumindest bei mir noch keine Schlacht in einem Maße wie bei WAR.
> Und wie die Performance DANN aussieht, das zeigt dann, ob es wirklich besser als WAR ist. Wenn ich in WAR Szenarien, PvE oder kleinere Schlachten mache, habe ich durchgehend und ohne Ruckler zwischen 70 und 80 FPS. Und da bin ich nicht der einzige, denn die von Pc Games Hardware haben es anscheinend auch hinbekommen...



Das ist alles schön und gut. Bei mir ruckelt und lagt WAR nach wie vor. Auch im PVE und in den Szenarien. Da ich alles in meiner Macht stehende versucht habe um das zu verbessern (ohne einen 4ten Rechner anzuschaffen den ich nicht brauche) und gescheitert bin (und derjenige auf den sich meine Aussage bezog offensichtlich ähnliche Probleme bei WAR erlebt) finde ich Aion eine gute Alternative, da ich dort auf keinem Rechner den ich nutze ähnliche Probleme erlebt habe (und auch von den nahen Bekannten, die mit mir Aion anfangen werden in der Beta keine solchen Probleme aufgetaucht sind).

Es freut mich für die 250,000 Spieler, bei denen WAR flüssig und ruckelfrei läuft (wobei für mich diese Lgas und Miniruckler bisher in jedem Youtube Video von WAR auch zu sehen waren, selbst wenn der Poster beteuert, das sei flüssig). Ich wünschte es wäre auch bei mir so, ist es leider nicht (weder auf meinem Quad 3,2GHz 4GB RAM und Ati 4870er, noch auf ähnlichen Rechnern von 2 Kumpels von mir sowie auf den beiden Notebooks die ich noch hier habe) und ich werde mir keinen neuen PC kaufen um herauszufinden ob das der Bringer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch ich denke, dieses Missverständnis müssen wir nicht wieder aufwärmen. Mein Problem mit WAR ist nicht, dass es bei 400 Spielern ruckelt, das verzeihe ich jedem Spiel (in die Situation komme ich selten). Das Game läuft bei mir einfach nicht "rund".


----------



## Pymonte (23. August 2009)

also das es im PvE und Szenario ruckelt ist dann natürlich echt ärgerlich. So gings mir in HdRO, alle paar Meter hat das Spiel kurz geruckelt, wenn die Landschaft ins Detail geladen wurde. Und das egal bei welcher Grafikeinstellung. Hast du mal den Support angerufen? Vielleicht liegts an der GraKa oder so. Ist ja bekannt, das nicht jede Hardware Config gut mit WAR geht.


----------



## OldboyX (23. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> also das es im PvE und Szenario ruckelt ist dann natürlich echt ärgerlich. So gings mir in HdRO, alle paar Meter hat das Spiel kurz geruckelt, wenn die Landschaft ins Detail geladen wurde. Und das egal bei welcher Grafikeinstellung. Hast du mal den Support angerufen? Vielleicht liegts an der GraKa oder so. Ist ja bekannt, das nicht jede Hardware Config gut mit WAR geht.



Bei HDRO habe ich das auch, aber nur in dieser einen Zone (Eregion). Diese Zone ist einfach katastrophal im Vergleich zum Rest vom Spiel. Wenigstens kann ich bei HDRO die Grafik in jener Zone soweit runterstellen, dass es dann problemlos läuft. 

Wie gesagt, habe ich einiges versucht und auch auf Rechnern von Freunden mit anderen Grakas etc. gespielt. Auch bin ich zwar kein Profi was PCs angeht, aber habe durchaus genug Ahnung um alles das vorzunehmen, was noch in einem vernünftigen und rechtfertigbaren Rahmen ist, um ein Spiel zum Laufen zu kriegen. Dieses "unrunde" ist immer und auch bei allen anderen Rechnern auf denen ich WAR gesehen habe dasselbe gewesen. Ich gewöhne mich teilweise auch daran, wenn ich länger spielen und vielleicht wäre es nicht so schlimm, wenn ich keinen melee spielen würde. Da ich aber nie nur ein MMO gleichzeitig spiele, ists bei jedem mal umloggen auf WAR wieder unerträglich (und vor allem unverständlich, dass man das nicht in den Griff kriegt).

Letztlich bin ich auch eher einer der heiklen Sorte, wenns ums ruckeln geht, das gebe ich gern zu. Ein Spiel darf nicht ruckeln, sonst ists schnell aus mit dem Spielspaß bei mir (ein paar von meinen Kumpels sind da auch sehr viel toleranter).


----------



## Pymonte (23. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Bei HDRO habe ich das auch, aber nur in dieser einen Zone (Eregion). Diese Zone ist einfach katastrophal im Vergleich zum Rest vom Spiel. Wenigstens kann ich bei HDRO die Grafik in jener Zone soweit runterstellen, dass es dann problemlos läuft.
> 
> Wie gesagt, habe ich einiges versucht und auch auf Rechnern von Freunden mit anderen Grakas etc. gespielt. Auch bin ich zwar kein Profi was PCs angeht, aber habe durchaus genug Ahnung um alles das vorzunehmen, was noch in einem vernünftigen und rechtfertigbaren Rahmen ist, um ein Spiel zum Laufen zu kriegen. Dieses "unrunde" ist immer und auch bei allen anderen Rechnern auf denen ich WAR gesehen habe dasselbe gewesen. Ich gewöhne mich teilweise auch daran, wenn ich länger spielen und vielleicht wäre es nicht so schlimm, wenn ich keinen melee spielen würde. Da ich aber nie nur ein MMO gleichzeitig spiele, ists bei jedem mal umloggen auf WAR wieder unerträglich (und vor allem unverständlich, dass man das nicht in den Griff kriegt).
> 
> Letztlich bin ich auch eher einer der heiklen Sorte, wenns ums ruckeln geht, das gebe ich gern zu. Ein Spiel darf nicht ruckeln, sonst ists schnell aus mit dem Spielspaß bei mir (ein paar von meinen Kumpels sind da auch sehr viel toleranter).



naja ok, das kann ich aber nachvollziehen. Ich dachte bisher, bei dir ruckelts im RvR, wenns voll ist. Was noch normal wäre. Aber wenn es schon im "normalen" Spiel so läuft, dann würde ich es auch nicht gut finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. August 2009)

Catadingslysem und WOtlk sind nicht ganz 1 Jahr? Ankündigung natürlich nur.
Aber es geht hier nicht um Addon. Es geht darum, dass andere Games Grundfehler behoben haben, ihre Grafik sich verbessert hat, ihre Spielbarkeit etc. Das ist bei WAR nicht der Fall. Sie verbessern hier was und da was, aber nie so richtig die Probleme. 
Der letzte Patch war mal ein gutes Zeichen, aber dabei sollte es nicht nur bleiben. 

Ich will nicht über andere Spiele hier reden, nur die Patchnotes vom Schneeman und dazu das Addon etc., lesen sich anders als die Dinge bei WAR. Die Patchnotes beim Barbar, lesen sich auch (zwar erst seit einigen Monaten) sehr gut. Sie bewegen sich und haben ihre Spiele im Griff. 
Mythic wirkt oft so, als hätten sie ihr eigenes Spiel nicht im Griff. Denn es scheint wirklich Glücksspiel zu sein mit der Leistung.
Bei einem Kumpel läuft WAR recht gut, da macht es sogar mal kurzzeitig Spaß. Aber bei mir Daheme net so. HDRO geht recht gut ^^, auch AoC lief nach dem letzten großen Patch richtig gut. Hat auch mal wieder Spaß gemacht zu zocken. WAR läuft es fast schrecklich.
Im RVR lagt es eigentlich fast immer und im PVE ab und zu kleine Ruckler. Das stört enorm und gerade als Tank ... ja da ist es ungünstig wenn es lagt, man Knockback macht und der Gegenr nicht dort landet, wo man es geplant hatte. 

Das scheinen sie alles noch nicht im Griff zu bekommen und bugen sich etliche neue Fehler rein. Mythic lässt sich auch Zeit mit den Patches. Doch muss man net Anfangen immer andere Spiele mit Mythics Warhammer Online zu vergleichen. Sondern ihre Erfahrung im MMO Geschäft. Da sind sie eigentlich sogar sehr lange dabei, sogar länger als andere heutige Firmen. Nur das merkt man bei WAR nirgends so richtig. Der Burgen kampf macht fun, aber nach dem 2. oder 3. mal hat man keine richtige lust mehr. Wenn Verteidiger da sind, macht es mal richtig spaß. ABer auch erst, wenn man kurz vor dem Keeplord steht. Sonst ist es eigentlich auch immer das selbe Bild. Gerade weil ich als Tank ja grundsätzliche Ramme gehe und wenn Moral voll ist, raus Block an und wieder Ramme. Aber es ist fast immer das selbe. Das macht doch auf dauer kein Spaß. Wollte doch keine WOW BGs mehr haben. Aber die Szenarien sind genau das selbe Schema. Es ist zu statisch und fest gemacht. DAzu kommt noch die schlechte Geographie von Warhammer Online, weiß net warum sie alle Zonen reinbauen wollten.

Aber an sich hat sich bei Warhammer Online in 1 Jahr nicht viel getan. Vorallem nich an den wichtitgen Problemen. Sie haben im Detail einiges geändert und gut gemacht, aber dass wichtige wie Balance und Perfomance ist komplett nicht wirklich angegriffen wurden.


----------



## VölligIrre (23. August 2009)

So sieht es in WAR technisch gesehen aus. Das sollte die Diskussionsbasis sein. Es bringt das Spiel nicht vor ran wenn Spieler wegschauen oder schönreden. Auch wenn es WAR die Pistole auf die Brust setzt, sein Abo mal 2-3 Monate ruhen lassen halte ich für die richtige Entscheidung. Ich befürchte nur, dass es sich um größere Schäden handelt und das Game von Grund auf neu Hergestellt werden müsste. Viel lieber aber hätte ich in diesem Punkt unrecht. Mein Abo ist übrigens seit ein 10 Tagen vor 1.3.1 wieder aktiv, denn ich habe kein Interesse daran das es War nicht mehr gibt und die inhaltliche Entwickling gefällt mir gut, aber flüssig laufen sollte es.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. August 2009)

Naja das neue Managment macht es nicht falsch, der letzte Patch tat WAR gut. Es muss nur schnell so weiter gehen, dann nah Rettung. Deswegen spiel ich jetzt auch, vorher ab und zu beim kumpel so test gezockt. Aber so richti begeistert halt net. 
Aber wenn der nächste Patch bissel mehr macht in Perfomance und auch Richtung Balance geht, dann wird noch was werden und kann noch was werden. Kleinigkeiten wie diese Rüstungsset Optiken, kann man auch bissel ruhen lassen und Schritt für Schritt bringen. Das kann sich über mehrer Patchs erstecken, aber nicht Balance und Perfomance. Das sollte mit jedem Patch gezielt verbessert werden.


----------



## Jemix (24. August 2009)

Ganz ehrlich mal zur Sache Aion und Performance, hat EINER von euch bisher schonmal MassenPvP gespielt? Habe mir ein paar KeepSchlacht-Vids angeschaut auf youtube und die Lags und Ruckler sind bei vielen Utopisch!
Genauso was Balance angeht, weiss einer wie im Endcontent die Balance ist zwischen den Klassen? Ob alles gerechtfertigt ist?
Denke Aion vernebelt vielen hier die Sicht durch dieses ewige hochloben von Leuten die das Spiel noch kein Stück kennen...


----------



## Churchak (24. August 2009)

du wirfst gerade Perlen vor die Säue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jemix (24. August 2009)

Mag ja sein und sry für Offtopic, aber es nervt doch echt langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man kann echt kein Forum mehr lesen in letzter Zeit.
Jeder Threat is entweder ein Contra-WAR-Threat oder ein Pro-Aion-Threat....schrecklich!


----------



## Pymonte (24. August 2009)

@Jemix... ja die Kritik ist zwar berechtigt... aber lassen wir das Thema einfach auf sich beruhen. Bringt eh nur wieder Streit um nix.


----------



## Pente (25. August 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> waren gestern auf der GC und konnten das Live-Event antesten.
> 
> Das Community-Treffen danach war sehr gut, Pente hat glaub ich einige dutzend Photos gemacht
> 
> ...


Jap, hab zahlreiche Fotos gemacht. Hab sie gestern Nachmittag an GOA geschickt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kopfabdunoob (27. August 2009)

Mit Warhammer hat sich Myth übernommen und wurde nun zerschlagen und zusammengelegt von EA. 
Das ist richtig und gut.

Sterntaler kann froh und dankbar sein, dass WAR nix geworden ist, da er nun mehr Zeit zum zocken hat. Außerdem hat er die Community getäuscht und hingehalten. Die Dummen, die Monate im guten Glauben weiterbezahlt haben, sind durch seine leeren Versprechungen dabei geblieben. EA hat ihm deshalb bestimmt einen Orden verliehen, weil trotz eines Schrottspiels dafür gesorgt hat, dass noch ein paar EURONEN mehr in die Kasse gekommen sind. 

Viele haben Warhammer schon nach wenigen Tagen in den Mülleimer geworfen, dass war die einzig richtige Entscheidung. Die von EA lernen sonst nix. Wir wollen Qualität und nicht Abzocke.

RIP.  WAR


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (27. August 2009)

Wer Warhammer nicht mag, muss es nicht Spielen. Ist bei jedem Spiel so. Wer es aber hasst, muss es nicht auch noch jedem sagen.


Warhammer ist nicht gerade toll und mein ACC wird nicht verlängert. Da gibt es genug Gründe dafür. Vorallem aber die Welt, die sie nicht umgesetzt haben. Das RVR, was an allen Ecken und Ende nicht aufgeht. Wenn man keine Überzahl hat, ist es teilweise cool. Wenn man aber Unterzahl hat, ist es nur Frust. Balance ist am besten, da macht es spaß. Aber auch nur solange, bis man sieht ... dass man Zone lockt und juhu und dann mal wieder nicht, weil die SZ net gewonnen werden und dann am nächsten TAg ist alles wie vorher. Nichts passiert und geändert. Das geht dann immer so weiter.

Leider hat Mythic keinen Sprung gewagt und ist Weg vom alten Konzept, was ja zwar seinen reiz hat, aber eben alt ist. Mit festen Klassen, festen Fraktionen und festen Kampfschauplätzen. Dann sind die RVR Lakes auch noch so auf Zwang gemacht. Dort Lang und da Lang, aber nicht dort lang. 

Das ganze kann nicht aufgehen und ist auf dauer langweilig. Auch wenn es riesen Spaß macht, im Tankwall Tore zu blocken oder aus dem Hinterausgang zu schleichen und den Feind von Hinten aufzurollen. Ist es doch immer und immer wieder das selbe. Am Ende aber gewinnt man nie und verliert auch nie. Selbst wenn Altdorf brennt. Was soll daran schlimm sein, am nächsten Tag steht es wieder und alles geht von vorne los? Dann bekommt man 1 RP für Kills wenn man als Tank kämpft und wenn man dann mal solo einen Gegner killt 100 RP und mehr? Was sollen dat sein.


Aber so oder so. Warhammer sollen doch die Leute Spielen, die es spielen wollen. Die Leute die es Spielen wollen, können auch Kritik schreiben und sich an GOA und Mythic wenden, mit Posts, Mails und Bombendrohungen (im äußersten Notfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Aber die Leute, die es eh Scheiße Finden und nicht zocken wollen oder nicht mehr spielen. Sollten einfach mal ruhe geben. Denn das Prinzip ist immer Leben und Leben lassen.
Ich werd mich natürlich weiter über Warhammer Online informieren, da ich Warhammer Fan bin. Aber solange da nicht wirklich was vorwärts geht, bleibt es vorerst im Schrank und sammelt staubt. Denn den Titel Warhammer hat es eigentlich nicht verdient.


----------



## Raaandy (27. August 2009)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Mit Warhammer hat sich Myth übernommen und wurde nun zerschlagen und zusammengelegt von EA.
> Das ist richtig und gut.
> 
> Sterntaler kann froh und dankbar sein, dass WAR nix geworden ist, da er nun mehr Zeit zum zocken hat. Außerdem hat er die Community getäuscht und hingehalten. Die Dummen, die Monate im guten Glauben weiterbezahlt haben, sind durch seine leeren Versprechungen dabei geblieben. EA hat ihm deshalb bestimmt einen Orden verliehen, weil trotz eines Schrottspiels dafür gesorgt hat, dass noch ein paar EURONEN mehr in die Kasse gekommen sind.
> ...



haha^^ also da kann ich echt nur lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie du das beschreibst bist genauso einer der das spiel einmal am anfang  gespielt hat und seitdem nichtmehr.... du bist genauso einer der auser bild seine meinung bildet. 

naja dein bild zeigt ja schon, welche qualität dein post hat. geh zurück und spiel mit deinem kleinen gnomi weiter in der kunter bunten welt.


----------



## Pymonte (28. August 2009)

> Das ganze kann nicht aufgehen und ist auf dauer langweilig. Auch wenn es riesen Spaß macht, im Tankwall Tore zu blocken oder aus dem Hinterausgang zu schleichen und den Feind von Hinten aufzurollen. Ist es doch immer und immer wieder das selbe. Am Ende aber gewinnt man nie und verliert auch nie. Selbst wenn Altdorf brennt. Was soll daran schlimm sein, am nächsten Tag steht es wieder und alles geht von vorne los? Dann bekommt man 1 RP für Kills wenn man als Tank kämpft und wenn man dann mal solo einen Gegner killt 100 RP und mehr? Was sollen dat sein.



Das ist aber in jedem MMO so, am Ende gewinnt nie jemand, da es immer wieder weitergeht. Aber in WAR kommt man doch recht nah dran. Man kann den feindlichen König entführen, seine Stadt plündern usw. Das bietet heutzutage kaum ein anderes Spiel. Eine Instanz ist sofort wieder voll und einsatzbereit, eine Stadt verliert ihren Rang und braucht vielleicht wieder einige Tage, eh man dort etwas machen kann. 

Aber wenn dir RvR zu wenig Abwechslung ist, dann ist WAR für dich eh höchstwahrscheinlich das falsche Spiel.


----------



## Geige (28. August 2009)

Jemix schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich mal zur Sache Aion und Performance, hat EINER von euch bisher schonmal MassenPvP gespielt? Habe mir ein paar KeepSchlacht-Vids angeschaut auf youtube und die Lags und Ruckler sind bei vielen Utopisch!



Tut mir Leid, wenn ich hier kurz einharken muss, aber so kann ich das nicht stehen lassen, auch
wenn ihr mich jetzt als Aion Fanboy anseht (was ich nur zum teil bin!).

Legionsmitglieder von uns haben bereits aktiv in China gespielt und die Performance 
ist ihren (mMn äuserst glaubwürdigen aussagen nach) Meinung hervorragend!

WAR auf der GC, nunja wie schon geschrieben es gab vieles zu sehen und WAR
konnte halt nichts neues ankündigen, das wird erst wieder wenn der Hype (der sicher kommen wird) zum
ersten Addon einsetzte!


----------



## Rorgak (28. August 2009)

Naja viel schlechter als WAR kann AION gar nicht werden....dieser Start und das 1 jähhrige Trauerspiel ist wirklich kaum noch zu unterbieten ;-)


----------



## Thoraros (29. August 2009)

> Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning Launches Assault on Penny Arcade Expo 2009 from September 4th - 6th!
> 
> Mythic Entertainment, the developer of Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning (WAR), will be descending upon Penny Arcade Expo 2009 from September 4th - 6th to meet fans and showcase the latest and greatest new content and updates to WAR. Located at the Washington State Convention & Trade Center in Seattle, Washington, the event will provide the opportunity for local players to hang out in the WAR Lounge and speak with members of the development team about WAR's one year anniversary and the latest and deadliest Live Event players have ever seen: The Wild Hunt!
> Where:
> ...



http://www.warhammeronline.com/pressreleases/20090828.php

Von wegen, WAR wäre nirgendswo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (29. August 2009)

Ich finde einfach die Marketing-Sprache von Mythic seit jeher einen Tick lächerlicher als die des ganzen Rests in der Branche:

"Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning features revolutionary Realm vs. Realm conflict.."

Ja genau, revolutionary Realm vs. Realm. Nur im Vergleich zum hauseigenen DAoC das bereits 8 Jahre alt ist, findet man gerade in  Bezug auf Realm vs. Realm überhaupt nichts, das "revolutionary" wäre, eher "devolutionary".

Aber ansonsten auf zur PAX für diejenigen die es interessiert. Nach dieser Mitteilung zu urteilen werden die Jungs wohl ein Addon ankündigen (largest and greatest new content - das lässt man sich bezahlen, vor allem wenn man mit EA zu tun hat). Oder das ist wieder diese Marketing-Sprache und sie verkaufen am Stand den Leuten LDT "als greatest new content" im Vergleich zum Release.

Zum Glück ist Jacobs weg und hält keine Rede über "gamedesign", der müsste direkt Angst haben, dass Messebesucher ihn ausbuhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amkhar (29. August 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Von wegen, WAR wäre nirgendswo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Irgendwo ist es,schade nur dass es bei so vielen aber im Mülleimer sein Dasein fristet.
Ein Addon zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist eine Frechheit angesichts des Zustandes des Spiels.Aber vielleicht auch nur die letzte Möglichkeit noch schnell etwas Kohle rauszuziehen.


----------



## thorsdaud (29. August 2009)

Mir ist aufgefallen das WAR noch nichtmal mehr im neuen Buffed erwähnung findet(bis auf 2 kl add on berichte)kein Test gar nix.Weis da Buffed mehr als wir?Hoch merkwürdig.


----------



## Pymonte (29. August 2009)

oh die ganzen Propheten kommen wieder. 

Was soll den buffed derzeit großartig bringen? RvR? Szenarios? Das kennen die Spieler schon. Instanzen sind in WAR nur Nebensache, also ist das auch nicht so interessant wie in WoW. Andere Spiele erhalten übrigens auch kaum Shows/News und sind dennoch nicht dem Untergang geweiht. Mit dem neuen Live Event könnte wieder ne buffed show kommen, da kam eigentlich fast immer eine dazu.

@Amkhar die P1.3.X Reihe dient dazu, WAR auf Vordermann zu bringen, damit es sich eben für ein Addon lohnt. Daher schrauben sie ja auch an allen Ecken und Enden. Und wollen ja in jedem Patch 1 größeres Problem aus dem Spiel entfernen. Das klappt ja auch mehr oder weniger gut.

@Oldboy: RvR ist auf jedenfall größer als das von DAoC, also das, was Mythic auch gewollt hat. Ansonsten würd ich gar nichts auf die Aussagen geben. Ein Addon kann viele tolle Sachen bringen, von daher ist die Aussage gar nicht so falsch. Auf der Wunschliste ganz oben stehen ja nachwievor 2 neue Rassen, zerstörbare Burgen, T5 Zonen, höhere Reichsränge, vielleicht noch das Charakterchange System. 

Btw gestern mit einem Kumpel unterhalten, und bisher wurde ja immer Waldelfen/Bretonia/Echsenmenschen als Order Rassen vorgeschlagen. Aber wir fanden die Idee toll, das Oger zur Ordnung kommen. Wären wie die Trolle aus DAoC und wären auch noch ein cooles Order Volk.


----------



## Pente (29. August 2009)

*schmunzel* ... also mal ehrlich: wenn Mythic ein Addon ankündigen sollte, was sie dieses Jahr höchstwahrscheinlich noch tun werden, dann erscheint das Addon eh nicht vor 2010 und dann auch eher gegen Ende 2010. Bis dahin passiert noch einiges und es wird noch zahlreiche Patches und Bugfixes bis dahin geben. Erscheinen wird das ganze dann wohl zum zweijährigen "Geburtstag" von Warhammer Online. Dann nehmen sie im europäischen Raum noch die GamesCom 2010 als Marketingplattform mit.

Wie sich das Spiel bis dahin entwickelt und wieviel Spieler es hat, oder auch nicht spielt im Grunde keine große Rolle. Was die Zukunft dem Spiel bringt wird sich zeigen müssen. Das die Situation in Europa im Bezug auf Warhammer Online nicht gerade rosig ist wissen wir alle und das braucht man auch nicht schönreden. Ob sich das bessert und das Addon evtl nochmal Spieler zurück bringt wird man sehn.


----------



## Wolfner (29. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> *schmunzel* ... also mal ehrlich: wenn Mythic ein Addon ankündigen sollte, was sie dieses Jahr höchstwahrscheinlich noch tun werden, dann erscheint das Addon eh nicht vor 2010 und dann auch eher gegen Ende 2010. Bis dahin passiert noch einiges und es wird noch zahlreiche Patches und Bugfixes bis dahin geben. Erscheinen wird das ganze dann wohl zum zweijährigen "Geburtstag" von Warhammer Online. Dann nehmen sie im europäischen Raum noch die GamesCom 2010 als Marketingplattform mit.
> 
> Wie sich das Spiel bis dahin entwickelt und wieviel Spieler es hat, oder auch nicht spielt im Grunde keine große Rolle. Was die Zukunft dem Spiel bringt wird sich zeigen müssen. Das die Situation in Europa im Bezug auf Warhammer Online nicht gerade rosig ist wissen wir alle und das braucht man auch nicht schönreden. Ob sich das bessert und das Addon evtl nochmal Spieler zurück bringt wird man sehn.




Es wurde bereits etwas von einem Addon "in the near future" erwähnt.
Wenns so läuft wie bei DAoC wird dieses wohlmöglich sogar schon im ersten Quartal 2010 erscheinen.


----------



## Berserkius (29. August 2009)

Hatte mein Abo reaktiviert um es die 10 Tage zu testen und wurde enttäuscht, so mal die Hauptstädte und alles immer noch recht buggy sind nach den Monaten. Für mich hat sich dort eigentlich nichts verändert und muss ehrlich sagen die Leute von AoC haben es nach den Monaten super hinbekommen, viele Leute auf den Server, viele Quests usw.....


----------



## Churchak (29. August 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Es wurde bereits etwas von einem Addon "in the near future" erwähnt.
> Wenns so läuft wie bei DAoC wird dieses wohlmöglich sogar schon im ersten Quartal 2010 erscheinen.


Die sollen sich damit ja zeit lassen und erst mal lieber das Geld in ne aufstockung der QS Abteilung stecken das die mal richtig testet kann und ihre Arbeit mal richtig macht! Das wär mir persönlich allemal lieber als wenn man von Grunde her in die richtige Richtung gehenden Patch bekommt und man dann sich erst mal fast 2 Wochen lang dumm und dämlich ärgern muss weil es irgend welche gimpelbugs alle Meter gibt.


----------



## Rorgak (29. August 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> Die sollen sich damit ja zeit lassen und erst mal lieber das Geld in ne aufstockung der QS Abteilung stecken das die mal richtig testet kann und ihre Arbeit mal richtig macht! Das wär mir persönlich allemal lieber als wenn man von Grunde her in die richtige Richtung gehenden Patch bekommt und man dann sich erst mal fast 2 Wochen lang dumm und dämlich ärgern muss weil es irgend welche gimpelbugs alle Meter gibt.



Die stecken kein Geld mehr in die QS.....man kann ja auch so abkassieren! Wer es mit sich machen lässt. Denen wünsch ich viel Spaß, ich unterstütze sowas nicht mehr! Geht ja nun schon 1 Jahr


----------



## Pymonte (29. August 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Die stecken kein Geld mehr in die QS.....man kann ja auch so abkassieren! Wer es mit sich machen lässt. Denen wünsch ich viel Spaß, ich unterstütze sowas nicht mehr! Geht ja nun schon 1 Jahr



Woher hast du denn deine Insider Infos? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (29. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn deine Insider Infos?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, sorry Pymonte, aber das sieht doch wohl jeder. Seit über einem halben Jahr erinnert jeder Patch wieder an die Open Beta und bringt bugs über bugs und braucht hotfix um hotfix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist ja schön, dass Mythic immer mit Stolz die hotfixes der letzten Tage zusammengefasst bekanntgibt. Trotzdem wäre es schöner wenn ein Patch mal etwas "fertiger" released wird.


----------



## Churchak (29. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Es ist ja schön, dass Mythic immer mit Stolz die hotfixes der letzten Tage zusammengefasst bekanntgibt.


das hat nix mit stolz zu tun sondern damit zeigen sie das sie was machen.Gäb es sie ned würde gejault das nix geschrieben wird/man keine Infos bekommt,schreiben sie was kommen Helden wie deinereiner und jaulen rum ..... ich begrüsse diese wocheninfos auch wenn es mit lieber wer wenn es diese hotfix(e?) ned geben müsst.

Und Rorgak sorry aber bla .....


----------



## Pymonte (29. August 2009)

@ OldboyX es ging mir ja nur um die Aussage von Rorgak, die beim besten Willen einfach nur unsinnig ist. 

Auch muss man mal schauen WO Probleme auftreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich als QS würde nicht das Geiergrab testen, wenn eigentlich alle Änderungen nur am RvR stattgefunden haben. Das spricht nur für den verkorksten Code von WAR. Aber man muss es so sehen: Mit jedem Bug der durch eine andere Änderung auftritt, wird der Code wieder etwas gerade gebogen. Anders gehts nun mal nicht großartig.

So hat ja man ja auch in WoW gelernt, dass die Engine kein oRvR zulässt und man hat wieder jegliches PvP instanziert^^


----------



## OldboyX (29. August 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> ich begrüsse diese wocheninfos auch wenn es mit lieber wer wenn es diese hotfix(e?) ned geben müsst.



Genau das hab ich doch auch gesagt.


----------



## Rorgak (30. August 2009)

Ach da seit ihr 3 ja schon wieder  xD.

Ich hoffe die Leute auf der Con hatten genug Kartenspiele dabei xD


----------



## Pente (30. August 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Es wurde bereits etwas von einem Addon "in the near future" erwähnt.
> Wenns so läuft wie bei DAoC wird dieses wohlmöglich sogar schon im ersten Quartal 2010 erscheinen.


Meine ehrliche Meinung: Anfang 2010 eher unwahrscheinlich und sollte Mythic Entertainment das wirklich anstreben würde ich ihnen dringlichst, allein schon aus marketingtechnischen Gründen, hiervon abraten. 2010 ist so oder so schon ein enorm blödes Jahr um eine Erweiterung für WAR an den Mann zu bringen. Blizzard wird 2010 StarCraft 2 und World of Warcraft: Cataclysm veröffentlichen. Ich spiele seit über 2 1/2 Jahren kein WoW mehr aber eines muss man Blizzard leider lassen: sie haben das Gildenlevel System von WAR nicht nur geklaut sondern einfach mal um längen geschlagen. Da macht sich einfach der jahrelange Entwicklungsvorsprung den das Spiel schon hat bezahlt und das ist leider einfach nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Cataclysm ist allein von der Ankündigung wohl das bisher "stärkste" / "beste" Addon das WoW bekommt. Warum? Weil die Masse der Spieler seit TBC schon auf ein Remake der alten Welt hofft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Rorgak schrieb:


> Die stecken kein Geld mehr in die QS.....man kann ja auch so abkassieren! Wer es mit sich machen lässt. Denen wünsch ich viel Spaß, ich unterstütze sowas nicht mehr! Geht ja nun schon 1 Jahr


Kein Geld stimmt so nicht ganz. In QA wird deutlich weniger als vor Release investiert, das ist soweit korrekt.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn deine Insider Infos?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Insider Infos?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bereits Ende 2008 als die ersten Entlassungen bei Mythic / GOA stattfanden wurde von beiden Seiten gesagt, dass es sich hierbei zum Großteil um QA-Angestellte handelt, da man hiervon nach Release eines Spiels angeblich weniger bräuchte.



Pymonte schrieb:


> @ OldboyX es ging mir ja nur um die Aussage von Rorgak, die beim besten Willen einfach nur unsinnig ist.


Unsinnig wäre höchstens die Augen zu verschließen und zu sagen "das Team besteht heute noch aus den selben Mitarbeitern wie vor einem Jahr". Wer noch immer dem Irrglauben unterliegt es wären nicht bereits massiv Stellen sowohl bei Mythic als auch bei GOA gekürzt worden dem empfehl ich einfach mal ein paar private Blogs ehemaliger Mythic-Angestellter zu lesen. Und das mein ich jetzt keinesfalls negativ. Es ist ganz normal in der Wirtschaft. Mythic will ihr Spiel schließlich noch ein paar Jahre betreiben und in sofern müssen sie auch Sorge dafür tragen, dass sie nicht nur kostendeckend sondern auch gewinnbringend wirtschaften. So ist das Leben eben und für die Spieler selbst sind die Stellenkürzungen im Grunde auch positiv denn würde das Unternehmen auf Dauer rote Zahlen schreiben wäre die Serverschließung unvermeidlich.

Alles also im Grunde mehr oder weniger normal.


----------



## Aldaric87 (30. August 2009)

Warum sollte man auf der GC auch nen riesen Stand für ein Spiel aufbauen, welches momentan nichts anzukündigen hat?

Ich würde auch erst wieder nen großen Stand aufbaun, wenn ich ein Add-On zeigen kann, oder es ankündigen kann, und erste Bilder und Testspielchen zur Verfügung stellen kann !

Dazu kann man einfach nur sagen: Hirn aktivieren und mal einfach drüber nachdenken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (30. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Unsinnig wäre höchstens die Augen zu verschließen und zu sagen "das Team besteht heute noch aus den selben Mitarbeitern wie vor einem Jahr". Wer noch immer dem Irrglauben unterliegt es wären nicht bereits massiv Stellen sowohl bei Mythic als auch bei GOA gekürzt worden dem empfehl ich einfach mal ein paar private Blogs ehemaliger Mythic-Angestellter zu lesen. Und das mein ich jetzt keinesfalls negativ. Es ist ganz normal in der Wirtschaft. Mythic will ihr Spiel schließlich noch ein paar Jahre betreiben und in sofern müssen sie auch Sorge dafür tragen, dass sie nicht nur kostendeckend sondern auch gewinnbringend wirtschaften. So ist das Leben eben und für die Spieler selbst sind die Stellenkürzungen im Grunde auch positiv denn würde das Unternehmen auf Dauer rote Zahlen schreiben wäre die Serverschließung unvermeidlich.
> 
> Alles also im Grunde mehr oder weniger normal.



Da stimme ich mit einer Ausnahme zu.

Dennoch muss man auch sagen dürfen (ohne von WAR-Liebhabern als "unsinnig" abgestempelt zu werden), dass ein großer Teil der Entlassungen bei einem positiven Trend von Release weg (siehe Statement - look at us 6 months out, if we are adding servers we are doing good, if not, well....) nicht stattgefunden hätte und, dass dieses Szenario (ein von Release weg fertiges Produkt) definitiv  für die Weiterentwicklung des Produkts (und natürlich auch für die Spieler) eine wünschenswertere Situation gewesen wäre.

Was Mythic/EA gemacht hat ist im besten Interesse für ihre Finanzen, und somit auch das beste für den Fortbestand des Spiels (doch man sollte sich auch im Klaren sein, wo die Prioritäten liegen). Im besten Interesse der Spieler wäre es meiner Meinug nach allerdings gewesen, wenn der Riese EA noch etwas mehr Geld investiert hätte, man das Spiel "schnellstmöglich" noch richtig aufpoliert hätte und darauf gebaut hätte, dadurch Kunden zu gewinnen. Stattdessen hat man schnell Mitarbeiter entlassen und Kosten gekürzt. Die bereits angekündigten Dinge (Stichwort Hauptstädte) wurden nur noch teilweise umgesetzt und mit Länder der Toten hat (wohl EA) dem Spiel das 0815 PVE + "daily" farmen aufgedrückt.


----------



## Pente (30. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Dennoch muss man auch sagen dürfen (ohne von WAR-Liebhabern als "unsinnig" abgestempelt zu werden), dass ein großer Teil der Entlassungen bei einem positiven Trend von Release weg (siehe Statement - look at us 6 months out, if we are adding servers we are doing good, if not, well....) nicht stattgefunden hätte und, dass dieses Szenario (ein von Release weg fertiges Produkt) definitiv  für die Weiterentwicklung des Produkts (und natürlich auch für die Spieler) eine wünschenswertere Situation gewesen wäre.


Das es die Entlassungen nicht gegeben hätte wenn es vom Release weg positiver verlaufen wäre steht völlig außer Frage. Das haben sich alle anderst erhofft als es kam. Die Personalkürzungen sind eine einfache Reaktion auf die rückläufigen Accountzahlen.

Gerade im europäischen Bereich sind es bei weitem weniger Accounts als die meisten wohl vermuten dürften. Der MMORPG Markt ist im Moment wirklich sehr sehr stark umkämpft und wie lange sich einzelne Spiele hier behaupten können und in welcher Größenordnung muss sich zeigen. Age of Conan hat sich mittlerweile ja ganz gut gemacht und sah auf der GamesCom durchaus gut aus.


----------



## Zentoro (31. August 2009)

Großer Stand bei ner Messe = großer (erwarteter) kommerzieller Erfolg - sonst nix.

Im Nachhinein denke ich dass niemand von den Entwicklern ernsthaft geglaubt hat WoW abzulösen mit diesem Spiel.

Ich find es gut, aber es ist nicht Mainstream.


----------

